# What is the going Rate?



## The100road (Jul 6, 2017)

I consider myself still pretty new to wood buying and trading. I've been looking for another "keeper" turkey pot call and have been drawn to highly figured redwood lace. (Such as below) 

The few that I have found has been between $20-$25 for a pot call blank. 4x4x1. 

Is this reasonable?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 6, 2017)

Guess it depends on how much you or the buyer likes that wood. I'm not a fan of it. I would give $10 for it just to trade but that's me. Some people love it and will pay more. I've ran across plenty of it so I don't think it's so rare that it should bring big money but what do I know. That's a nice piece and would certainly bring more than I'm willing to pay

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks @Tclem let me know next time you run across some at a decent price. 

I know wood can even get a lot more expensive than this. I'm just not sure how rare the lace version is. I've only been able to find a couple this highly figured. 

Plus I'd have to pay shipping to receive it. Shipping to get it stabilized. Pay for stabilization. And pay for shipping back. 

I think I'm talking myself out of it. Haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 6, 2017)

For that size I would expect around 10-15 dollars. There was a gentleman who used to frequent this forum who has a nice supply of this type of wood however he not around here much any more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2017)

@Anthony - has been a little scarce of late, we'll tag him and see if he can help you out Stan. He did have some very nice pieces and they were reasonably priced.


----------



## The100road (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks @rocky1 I did notice that's he's been away for awhile when I started my search. I was supposed to get redwood burl from him awhile back before I discovered lace. But that fell through on my end,


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Considering the time he spent on cut downs out west, he may work for the Forestry Service Stan. If so, he could be busy battling wildfires. There were 1100+ Forestry Personnel down here this spring on the West Mims fire in the Okefenokee Swamp, and others battling assorted wildfires from central Georgia south quite a ways in Florida. Been a busy season for them since early on this year.


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 7, 2017)

crazy expensive considering buying bigger blocks of it run 3-6 bucks a pound. 

if your hearts that set on it i have some i believe...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks @gman2431 that's for redwood lace? 

I would be interested! Send me a PM with a price and post a pic if you could. 

You're already sending me my "keeper" elk call. Might as well get the turkey call from you as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2017)

Seems really high to me unless already stabilized. Works out to about $240 a board foot (if burl were sold that way). You can always check with  (@Mike1950 )... he seems to have a little of everything(and a lot of some things!)

Also, I suspect that photo has been 'enhanced' to alter the look.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks DOC. I did get some redwood burl from Mike but that was before I discovered lace.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2017)

If you like the lace look, you might try to find some Australian She-oak, _*Allocasuarina fraseriana...*_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Seems really high to me unless already stabilized. Works out to about $240 a board foot (if burl were sold that way). You can always check with  (@Mike1950 )... he seems to have a little of everything(and a lot of some things!)
> 
> Also, I suspect that photo has been 'enhanced' to alter the look.



I do have some "lace", it does bring a premium. Most cannot stabilize it. Takes someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I do have some "lace", it does bring a premium. Most cannot stabilize it. Takes someone that knows what they are doing.


As long as you don't post any pictures of you em wearing that lace

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The100road (Jul 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> If you like the lace look, you might try to find some Australian She-oak, _*Allocasuarina fraseriana...*_



Wow. That is some cool stuff too! I like it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> As long as you don't post any pictures of you em wearing that lace



grrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The100road (Jul 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I do have some "lace", it does bring a premium. Most cannot stabilize it. Takes someone that knows what they are doing.



Huh. Didn't know certain woods are easier to stabilize then others. Being a soft wood it seems like it would stabilize well. 

@gman2431 @Sprung have you guys stabilized redwood lace before? What are the potential issues?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

The100road said:


> Huh. Didn't know certain woods are easier to stabilize then others. Being a soft wood it seems like it would stabilize well.
> 
> @gman2431 @Sprung have you guys stabilized redwood lace before? What are the potential issues?


Oily woods

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 7, 2017)

I have not stabilized any Redwood yet, in any form. I do know that it can have a notoriety of not stabilizing well. Curtis of TurnTex recommends that Redwood gets an extra long soak after pulling vacuum. Only reason I haven't tried any is that I don't currently have any dry, unstabilized Redwood Burl on hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 7, 2017)

The100road said:


> Huh. Didn't know certain woods are easier to stabilize then others. Being a soft wood it seems like it would stabilize well.
> 
> @gman2431 @Sprung have you guys stabilized redwood lace before? What are the potential issues?



Its iffy and so are some other woods to stabilize. 

ive done it but to say it has 100% penetration would be pushing it... im always told its the oils in the woods like walnut, redwood, cedar etc..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

I send my stuff to wooddynamics. They have different drying techniques for the oily woods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I send my stuff to wooddynamics. They have different drying techniques for the oily woods.



I've been thinking of soaking some oily stuff in DNA then fully drying per usual. 

Thought is the alcohol will help cut the oils.... Just one of many of my hair brain idea s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> I've been thinking of soaking some oily stuff in DNA then fully drying per usual.
> 
> Thought is the alcohol will help cut the oils.... Just one of many of my hair brain idea s


I've seen where people do that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I've seen where people do that



And here I thought I had a clever idea... Thanks man...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2017)

I wondered if you wouldn't almost be better to put it under vacuum in the alcohol to pull it into the wood deeper, but I don't know how safe it would be to suck all those alcohol fumes into a vented pump, with not a lot of explosion proof rating on the motor.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

There's a stabilizing group on Facebook that's talks a lot about this.


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 7, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I wondered if you wouldn't almost be better to put it under vacuum in the alcohol to pull it into the wood deeper, but I don't know how safe it would be to suck all those alcohol fumes into a vented pump, with not a lot of explosion proof rating on the motor.



One of the last things I would do.... Lol! 

Its the same way all these guys extracting hash oil are blowing themselves and their garages up...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The100road (Jul 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I send my stuff to wooddynamics. They have different drying techniques for the oily woods.



Do they have a price minimum? I'd probably send under 10 pieces at a time. 

What is the turn around time like?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2017)

The100road said:


> Do they have a price minimum? I'd probably send under 10 pieces at a time.
> 
> What is the turn around time like?


Not sure. I send a lfrb. Wooddynamics is the name. They are on the web.


----------



## CWS (Jul 8, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> I've been thinking of soaking some oily stuff in DNA then fully drying per usual.
> 
> Thought is the alcohol will help cut the oils.... Just one of many of my hair brain idea s


In my opinion, don't do it around people you care about.


----------

